# Grin Tech GMAC



## remy_martian (Feb 4, 2019)

The beauty in a bike is its efficiency - it remains one of the most efficient ways to move humans around. And now you've ruined that efficient drive mode by forcing vegan power through a generator, battery, controllers and motor for locomotion. Why?


----------

